# The Granddaddy of all Go Dawgs threads #44. Summer Doldrums on the way.



## KyDawg (May 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs, I am ready for so football. Cant wait to see this new class coming in. It is loaded with beast.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 4, 2019)

Gooooooooooooo
NOLES


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 4, 2019)

Go Bammer


----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2019)

go dogs ready to win a game against inferior competition


----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2019)

go bammers and noles owning this.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2019)

thanks for the bammer nole threaad charlie.  happy birthday


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 4, 2019)

I just realized theres been one Go Dawg thread for every year without a natty


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 4, 2019)

This is YALLS year. Go Dog


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 4, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> go bammers and noles owning this.



This keeps up and theyll have to rename these threads


----------



## John Cooper (May 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Giving Bammers and Noles something to post about!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 4, 2019)

Go Noles and Bammers flooding the dogs


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 4, 2019)

They cant handle us


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 4, 2019)

Go Noles opening the floodgates


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 4, 2019)

Go Bammer somewhere in Cali


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 4, 2019)

Resting up for tonight's onslaught


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 4, 2019)

Go Noles and Bammers owning this commemorative thread


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 4, 2019)

First page is all ours


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 4, 2019)

Go Noles going back to work...


----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Resting up for tonight's onslaught


go bammernoles


----------



## John Cooper (May 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 4, 2019)

Go CharlieDog looking for his teeth


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 4, 2019)

VFW gonna be hopping tonight.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 4, 2019)

Leave ya walkers at home ladies. Gonna be plenty of strong men to carry you home


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 4, 2019)

GO Dogs Go


----------



## John Cooper (May 4, 2019)

Go noles at the VFW dancing with the ladies!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 4, 2019)

Go Charlie doing the stanky leg


----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Charlie doing the stanky leg


send pics?


----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2019)

kydoggie gettin down.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2019)

thanks for the pics ssthug.


----------



## brownceluse (May 4, 2019)

Ole Charlie got some skills.... If that’s really him....... Go Dawgs still not sure Charlie is go realzzzz


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 4, 2019)

I saw him in the bathroom taking his blue "heart" pills...


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 4, 2019)

Go Charlie giving the ladies a ride home on his hoveround.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 5, 2019)

go charlie dog


----------



## John Cooper (May 5, 2019)

Sunday morning Go Dawgs from the mountain!


----------



## brownceluse (May 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6 (May 5, 2019)

sabbath bammernoles


----------



## John Cooper (May 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 5, 2019)

go bammer


----------



## Matthew6 (May 5, 2019)

go john cooper


----------



## Matthew6 (May 5, 2019)

roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (May 5, 2019)

go 0-2 kirby


----------



## Matthew6 (May 5, 2019)

go noles still passed out in the vfw parking lot


----------



## John Cooper (May 5, 2019)

Go nobles going home with a gilf.......


----------



## elfiii (May 5, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles and Bammers owning this commemorative thread



If I were an FSU fan I'd be bored to tears and posting in a Go Dawgs thread too.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 5, 2019)

roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (May 5, 2019)

go noles


----------



## John Cooper (May 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 5, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> This is YALLS year. Go Dog


yep. dogs win it all this year. (elfiiiiii and slayer.) Dec 18.


----------



## Rackmaster (May 5, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 5, 2019)

Go noles go


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 5, 2019)

elfiii said:


> If I were an FSU fan I'd be bored to tears and posting in a Go Dawgs thread too.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Championships have a way of holding you over. I wouldnt expect you to understand


----------



## John Cooper (May 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs helping Noles heal and Bammers lick their wounds!

Go 0-1 Bammers coming off the worst loss since LM.


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs dominating other fans heads.


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2019)

They grabbing for straws.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 6, 2019)

Go 40 year dogs


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 6, 2019)

Go Dogs worried about receivers


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 6, 2019)

Go Noles making a run


----------



## Matthew6 (May 6, 2019)

go o-2 doggies winning nothing


----------



## John Cooper (May 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs 

Noles, Vols, and Barners, wishing they were Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 6, 2019)

GO
D
A 
W
G
 S


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2019)

Worse time of the year for football fans. Go Dawgs!.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 6, 2019)

GO DAWGS! 
That's all I got to say about that.


----------



## John Cooper (May 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (May 6, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Championships have a way of holding you over. I wouldnt expect you to understand



6 years is a little stale. We will win one before y'all do. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 6, 2019)

elfiii said:


> 6 years is a little stale. We will win one before y'all do.
> 
> Go Dawgs!


I've heard that before..?????

Kirby has started regressing. If yall dont win it this year or next welcome to another 40 yrs of mediocrity!


----------



## elfiii (May 6, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I've heard that before..?????
> 
> Kirby has started regressing. If yall dont win it this year or next welcome to another 40 yrs of mediocrity!



Wishful thinking on your part. CKS ain't going nowhere and he's just getting started.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 6, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Wishful thinking on your part. CKS ain't going nowhere and he's just getting started.
> 
> Go Dawgs!


S&S knows it.. 

And when Kirby does win one of many Natty's here this forum is going to be nothing but crickets from all the haters..

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (May 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 6, 2019)

Go dogs happy with an appearance in a title game...?


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 6, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> S&S knows it..
> 
> And when Kirby does win one of many Natty's here this forum is going to be nothing but crickets from all the haters..
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Crickets is what we heard after yalls last appearance


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 6, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 6, 2019)

Go Bama keeping the dogs under the porch


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 6, 2019)

Go Noles getting the shock collar tuned up for 2027 and 2028


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 6, 2019)

I'm gonna get Charlie and Elfiii scooters so they can watch the beatdown


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 6, 2019)

This series should be made more often


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 6, 2019)

Go Noles and Bammer running the first 5 pages


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 6, 2019)

Go SlayerVol catching bait


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 6, 2019)

Go Elfiii taking a nap


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 6, 2019)

Go CharlieDog catching crabs in Ky where there are no beaches..?


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 6, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (May 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2019)

Freddie Gilbert was a DGD.


----------



## John Cooper (May 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 6, 2019)

go bammers and noles


----------



## Matthew6 (May 6, 2019)

go slayer needing fishing lessons


----------



## Matthew6 (May 6, 2019)

go dogs scared of bama


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 6, 2019)

Go Dogs


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 6, 2019)

I hope yall boys finally get it this year


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 7, 2019)

Go Dogs writing letters to the AD


RIP BigDollar


----------



## Matthew6 (May 7, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dogs writing letters to the AD
> 
> 
> RIP BigDollar


yep. seems as if he moved on.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 7, 2019)

lotta dogs left after losing twice to bama


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2019)

Looks like the Nole and the Bammer got someone to sneak them a cellphone inside their cellblocks....... Lots of late night chatter from them two. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 7, 2019)

go dogs in jail


----------



## Matthew6 (May 7, 2019)

go bammernoles owning this thread


----------



## elfiii (May 7, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm gonna get Charlie and Elfiii scooters so they can watch the beatdown



 Thanks Spot but I would gladly walk all the way to my seat in the stadium to watch the Dawgs pole ax the Noles.


----------



## elfiii (May 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 7, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (May 7, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (May 7, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (May 7, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (May 7, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Thanks Spot but I would gladly walk all the way to my seat in the stadium to watch the Dawgs pole ax the Noles.



I'll see ya there buddy


----------



## Rackmaster (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 7, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (May 7, 2019)




----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 7, 2019)

Go Dogs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 7, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 7, 2019)

Go Clemson


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 7, 2019)

They just scored again


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 7, 2019)

Sorry 6


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 8, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper (May 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 8, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 967984


nope. bama does


----------



## Rackmaster (May 8, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> nope. bama does


What state does Clemson run?


----------



## John Cooper (May 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs living large!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 8, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 8, 2019)

Go Noles and Bammer


----------



## John Cooper (May 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 8, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper (May 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 8, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (May 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2019)

Pffffffffffffffffft, dwags still suck hind teat . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2019)

1980 . . . Pathetic


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2019)

Just thought I'd jump in the fray . . .


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 9, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 9, 2019)

Go Jackets throwing their name in the hat


----------



## Matthew6 (May 9, 2019)

go bama noles and jackets


----------



## Matthew6 (May 9, 2019)

rtr


----------



## John Cooper (May 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 9, 2019)

Go NoleBammerJackets running this here thread


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 9, 2019)

Go Dogs running from the truth


----------



## Matthew6 (May 9, 2019)

go elfiiiiislayer in denial


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2019)

6 has plans to come down to South Georgia, S&S gonna take him to some of his favorite fishing spots. Just watch our for traffic 6, when you fishing from them country bridges.


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2019)

And be sure to take an empty Coke bottle with you, to put your fish in. Dont worry about tackle, the Thug will cut you a nice cane pole.


----------



## Rackmaster (May 9, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 9, 2019)

Go Dogs that have been in Ky too long and forgot what South Ga fishing is like.

Come on down 6, I got some stump knockers right behind the house


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 9, 2019)

Go Noles and Bammers wearing the red breast OUT


----------



## John Cooper (May 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 9, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper (May 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6 (May 9, 2019)

go bammers headed to so ga


----------



## brownceluse (May 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 9, 2019)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (May 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (May 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs laughing at 6 and Spot trying to be relevant in a Go Dawgs thread.


----------



## John Cooper (May 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2019)

It has been a Great day to be a Goergia Bulldawg.


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 9, 2019)

Screw bama and the mule they rode in on.  Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Every day is a great day to be a Dawg!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!! Big Commitment tonight


----------



## John Cooper (May 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (May 9, 2019)

Go Dogs and who committed? Big ugly I hope?


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 9, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs laughing at 6 and Spot trying to be relevant in a Go Dawgs thread.


We've taken over this thread.

Already renamed it twice but you keep changing it back


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 9, 2019)

Go Noles and Bammers owning Elfiii


----------



## Matthew6 (May 10, 2019)

go bama owning this place


----------



## Matthew6 (May 10, 2019)

go late night bammernoles


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 10, 2019)

Go Slayervol dreaming of memes


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 10, 2019)

Go Noles shopping for the 4th of July weekend!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 10, 2019)

Go Noles drop kicking Liberals with the new Trumps


----------



## Matthew6 (May 10, 2019)

go bammers


----------



## Matthew6 (May 10, 2019)

go dogs imprisoned.


----------



## John Cooper (May 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 10, 2019)

Looks like the cell phones still haven’t been found in cell block c!!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs keeping the Haters in check....


----------



## Danuwoa (May 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs laughing at the clowns who post in this thread even though they root for a different team.  Eat dawg flop and step on Legos you goons.


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs wondering what we gonna do with all them 5 stars.


----------



## Rackmaster (May 10, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (May 10, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 10, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (May 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 10, 2019)

Roll tide


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 10, 2019)

Go incarcerated Dogs still leaking shower videos


----------



## westcobbdog (May 10, 2019)

Go Dogs having one niece who is graduating tonight Between the Hedges, another who is a recent Dog grad and works in game production and is producing graduation, and a third who is a freshman there.


----------



## John Cooper (May 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs !!!!!

Congratulations Dawgs graduating!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 10, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs having one niece who is graduating tonight Between the Hedges, another who is a recent Dog grad and works in game production and is producing graduation, and a third who is a freshman there.



Whole family of Dawgs. Congrats


----------



## John Cooper (May 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 11, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## Matthew6 (May 11, 2019)

Go bama


----------



## Matthew6 (May 11, 2019)

Go noles


----------



## John Cooper (May 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs down in Lizella Ga.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 11, 2019)

Go dogs in talking rock


----------



## Matthew6 (May 11, 2019)

Go bamanoles


----------



## John Cooper (May 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs in cave springs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs down in Doerun Ga.


----------



## John Cooper (May 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 11, 2019)

Saturday dawgsux


----------



## John Cooper (May 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 11, 2019)

Go BammerNoles keeping the mutts under the porch


----------



## Rackmaster (May 11, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (May 11, 2019)

GO DAWGS 
Clemson has a 4 TD lead it’s now Bama 16 & Clemson 44


----------



## John Cooper (May 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 11, 2019)




----------



## brownceluse (May 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 11, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (May 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 11, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (May 11, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (May 11, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (May 11, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (May 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs thinking the Lord everyday that Willie Taggart isn’t our coach!!


----------



## riprap (May 11, 2019)

I'm starting to see more orange lately. It's going to be hard to change that mullet A to a C but I'm sure it will look fine under the rolls.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 12, 2019)

Go Noles Go

Haters gonna hate


----------



## John Cooper (May 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs lol reading UF Forums.


----------



## John Cooper (May 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 13, 2019)

Go 0-2 dogs ready to play Murray st


----------



## Matthew6 (May 13, 2019)

Wooops. Texas just scored again


----------



## John Cooper (May 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 13, 2019)

Go Noles and bammer running this thread


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 13, 2019)

Go CKR led Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6 (May 13, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go CKR led Dawgs


Yep. Go Richt2.0


----------



## John Cooper (May 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 13, 2019)

Go noles


----------



## Matthew6 (May 13, 2019)

Roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (May 13, 2019)

Go 0-2 Richt 2.0 mutts


----------



## John Cooper (May 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 13, 2019)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 13, 2019)

Go BammerNoles admiring the trophy case. ?


----------



## elfiii (May 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs wondering if 6 is ever gonna make up his mind which team he likes the best.

Go Dawgs wondering how Spot has so much time on his hands to post in Go Dawgs threads while he's on shift at the chicken plant.


----------



## John Cooper (May 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 13, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (May 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs 

Clemson just scored again!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Matthew6 (May 14, 2019)

Roll tide owning the mutts


----------



## Matthew6 (May 14, 2019)

Go slayer waiting 40 yrs for a dog nc


----------



## Matthew6 (May 14, 2019)

1980. Lol


----------



## John Cooper (May 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 14, 2019)

Tuesday elfiiiislayerdogsux


----------



## brownceluse (May 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2019)

Pfffffffffffffffffffft . .


----------



## John Cooper (May 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 14, 2019)

Go dogsux


----------



## Matthew6 (May 14, 2019)

Fourteen thousand and 378 days since last dog football natty


----------



## Matthew6 (May 14, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Fourteen thousand and 378 days since last dog football natty


And 345,029 hrs ago. ?


----------



## Matthew6 (May 14, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> And 345,029 hrs ago. ?


20,701,735 minutes ago too. ?


----------



## elfiii (May 14, 2019)

Bama just did a quick kick on 3rd down. Clemson ran it back for a TD.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 14, 2019)

Florida lost another one yesterday. Diwun Black a 4* LB, is headed out the door.


----------



## KyDawg (May 14, 2019)

Will the last one leaving turn the lights out.


----------



## Rackmaster (May 14, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (May 14, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (May 14, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (May 14, 2019)

Been 127 days since Alabama thought they were gonna beat Clemson!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 14, 2019)

Clemson is leading by 4 TDs


----------



## Rackmaster (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 14, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg (May 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs down in Ocilla.


----------



## John Cooper (May 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (May 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs laughing at Rackmaster's memes.


----------



## Rackmaster (May 14, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (May 14, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Fourteen thousand and 378 days since last dog football natty





Matthew6 said:


> 20,701,735 minutes ago too. ?




To put it in perspective


A brand new pickup truck was $6500 out the door
Median home price 47,000
Gallon of gas was 90 cents
Apple was still a startup 
Another one bites the dust was a top 5 song
Last but certainly not least, Elfiii was sporting a killer mullet


----------



## Rackmaster (May 14, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 14, 2019)

Go Noles,Bammer,Jackets all in this go dog thread


----------



## Rackmaster (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 14, 2019)

GO Dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 14, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (May 14, 2019)

Well i googled Uga holding national championship trophy and got this...6 will love that ?


----------



## KyDawg (May 14, 2019)

Dang SS done jumped on the Bamer Band Wagon. I will keep on pulling for willie.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 14, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Dang SS done jumped on the Bamer Band Wagon. I will keep on pulling for willie.


He's gonna surprise some folks


----------



## John Cooper (May 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs !


----------



## KyDawg (May 14, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> He's gonna surprise some folks


----------



## KyDawg (May 14, 2019)

I still think he is better than what he showed last year SS. Aint like he inherited, a roster full of talent.


----------



## Rackmaster (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 14, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (May 14, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I still think he is better than what he showed last year SS. Aint like he inherited, a roster full of talent.



You're right, he inherited a mess especially on the offensive line. They can recruit their way out of those problems but his decision making has been suspect as well. I'm hoping Briles can do something with the offense.

Got to give ol Slick Willie one thing. He makes a decision and sticks with it no matter the outcome.  ???


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 14, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper (May 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 14, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> To put it in perspective
> 
> 
> A brand new pickup truck was $6500 out the door
> ...


Now it’s just a white fuzzy mullet.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 14, 2019)

Go elfiiiiiiidogs with white mullets


----------



## KyDawg (May 14, 2019)

To put something else in perspective

Barry Bonds of the San Francisco Giants Breaks the record held by Babe Ruth and  hits his 715th home run on May 28th to pass Babe Ruth on the all time greatest list. 
The Winter Olympic Games are held in Turin, Italy 
George Bush was President.
Wilson Pickett died.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 14, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Now it’s just a white fuzzy mullet.



All he has left is the party in the back.?


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 14, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> To put something else in perspective
> 
> Barry Bonds of the San Francisco Giants Breaks the record held by Babe Ruth and  hits his 715th home run on May 28th to pass Babe Ruth on the all time greatest list.
> The Winter Olympic Games are held in Turin, Italy
> ...



Speaking of Barry Bonds, he was only 15 years old when the dogs last won a national title. The man put together a whole hall of fame baseball career since the dogs won it all...

Remember Joe Montana? When did his NFL career start you ask? The same year the dogs won it all....?



Thanks Charlie, I officially feel old


----------



## KyDawg (May 14, 2019)

Nobody has figured out what was going on as the events I listed above were happening.


----------



## brownceluse (May 15, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> He's gonna surprise some folks


He’s going to resign? Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 15, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> He’s going to resign? Go Dawgs!!



???
No why on earth would he do that


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 15, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## Matthew6 (May 15, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> All he has left is the party in the back.?


Yep


----------



## brownceluse (May 15, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> ???
> No why on earth would he do that


To spend more time with his family.. Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 15, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> To spend more time with his family.. Go Dawgs!!



Yeah give up 5 mil a year to hang out with the wife....?


----------



## brownceluse (May 15, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yeah give up 5 mil a year to hang out with the wife....?


Yes, because he puts the S in Suck as far as a fb coach.... Go Dawgs laughing at the Noles!! Willie Taggart!!! Bawawahaha!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 15, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Yes, because he puts the S in Suck as far as a fb coach.... Go Dawgs laughing at the Noles!! Willie Taggart!!! Bawawahaha!



1980


----------



## John Cooper (May 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 15, 2019)




----------



## KyDawg (May 15, 2019)

Barry Bonds of the San Francisco Giants Breaks the record held by Babe Ruth and  hits his 715th home run on May 28th to pass Babe Ruth on the all time greatest list. 
The Winter Olympic Games are held in Turin, Italy 
George Bush was President.
Wilson Pickett died.

Guess I will have to give the Bamers some help. These things happened in the time period from 2005 thru 2007. The same time period that Alabama forfeited all of their wins for cheating. Happened in 1995 also.


----------



## Rackmaster (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 15, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Matthew6 (May 15, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> ???
> No why on earth would he do that


Yeah why. He’s no different than Richt 2.0 sucking that dog teat with little success over the next 10 yrs.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 15, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Yeah why. He’s no different than Richt 2.0 sucking that dog teat with little success over the next 10 yrs.


And getting paid.


----------



## John Cooper (May 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Starting new job the end of the month!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 15, 2019)

Carson Beck the Dawg 2020 commit, junior highlites. "A Jake Fromm head with a Mathew Stafford arm." I predicts much success for this kid.

<iframe width="480" height="270" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## elfiii (May 15, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Starting new job the end of the month!!!!!!!!



Woo Hoo! I knew you would land on your feet!

Can I get a Go Dawgs?


----------



## Rackmaster (May 15, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (May 15, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (May 15, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Woo Hoo! I knew you would land on your feet!
> 
> Can I get a Go Dawgs?



Go Dawgs!!

Good job, that lets me be home to help with Mom!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (May 15, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!!
> 
> Good job, that lets me be home to help with Mom!!!!!!
> 
> Go Dawgs!





Congratulations John. I knew they couldn't keep a good man down for long!

Go you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 15, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Yeah why. He’s no different than Richt 2.0 sucking that dog teat with little success over the next 10 yrs.


Absolutely. Only the expectations are higher at Fsu. We wont settle for an appearance!


----------



## KyDawg (May 15, 2019)

Good Deal John.


----------



## KyDawg (May 15, 2019)

Carson Beck is gonna be a big star in about two years. We got too many QB's now.


----------



## KyDawg (May 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs leaving Florida, Alabama, and Tennessee to play in Athens. Not to mention Maryland, NC and other states.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 15, 2019)

Go Noles Go


----------



## KyDawg (May 15, 2019)

Go Noles down in the produce fields of South Ga. S&S drives that school bus without a top on it.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 15, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Go Noles down in the produce fields of South Ga. S&S drives that school bus without a top on it.



Somebody has to haul all the little KyDawgs around.


----------



## brownceluse (May 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!! I seen a feller this evening that looked just like Willie Taggart asking for directions. We told him to pull out parking lot and go left. But just as expected he pulled out and went right....


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 16, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!! I seen a feller this evening that looked just like Willie Taggart asking for directions. We told him to pull out parking lot and go left. But just as expected he pulled out and went right....



You're getting soft in your old age...Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 16, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Go Noles down in the produce fields of South Ga. S&S drives that school bus without a top on it.


Produce hasn't gotten very big in our area. That's over in your neck of the woods. Still hauling peanut wagons and bales of cotton. 

Go KyDawg wearing them legs out packing cotton trailers.


----------



## John Cooper (May 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 16, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> You're getting soft in your old age...Go Noles


Quite possible. Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 16, 2019)

Go Dogs stopping to smell the roses


----------



## John Cooper (May 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 16, 2019)

Go Noles on the mountain


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 16, 2019)

Go Bammer wherever you may be this week


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 16, 2019)

Go BammerNoles wearing out the redbreast


----------



## Matthew6 (May 16, 2019)

Roll tide owning this place


----------



## Matthew6 (May 16, 2019)

Go dogs in denial


----------



## Matthew6 (May 16, 2019)

Go noles picking oranges


----------



## brownceluse (May 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs laughing at desperate Noles and embarrassed Rolled Tiders!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 16, 2019)

Go Elfiii brushing that mullet


----------



## Matthew6 (May 16, 2019)

Go slayer forgetting half his shave


----------



## Matthew6 (May 16, 2019)

Roll tide


----------



## elfiii (May 16, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> You're getting soft in your old age...Go Noles



He can't help it if Willie can't follow directions.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 16, 2019)




----------



## elfiii (May 16, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 969058





Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 16, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (May 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 16, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (May 16, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 16, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (May 16, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (May 16, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (May 16, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (May 16, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 969076



I'm kinda digging the chick with the gold hand...?


----------



## John Cooper (May 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 16, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 969075


???


----------



## John Cooper (May 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 16, 2019)

Go Noles Go


----------



## brownceluse (May 16, 2019)

Rack master is killing it! Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 16, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Rack master is killing it! Go Dawgs!


I'm loving this positive vibe


----------



## elfiii (May 17, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Rack master is killing it! Go Dawgs!



Spot is trying hard to top him but he just doesn't have enough mojo workin' for him right now. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 17, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (May 17, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (May 17, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 17, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (May 17, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (May 17, 2019)

I better stop. The rest of em have words Elfiii's never seen.


Pm sent


----------



## Rackmaster (May 17, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (May 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 17, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 17, 2019)

Go dogs suffering from a hostile takeover


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 17, 2019)

Noles, Bammer, Jackets 

We taking OVA


----------



## Rackmaster (May 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 17, 2019)

We got a one man show for the Dogs now boys. The rest ran under the porch.


Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 17, 2019)

This shock collar really seems to work


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 17, 2019)

Thanks Garmin


----------



## John Cooper (May 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 17, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## Rackmaster (May 17, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (May 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 17, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (May 17, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 969316


???


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 17, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (May 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 17, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (May 17, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 969318





But has Uga won a championship


----------



## Rackmaster (May 17, 2019)

Yep


----------



## KyDawg (May 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs down in Coolidge Ga.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 18, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Coolidge Ga.



Go Noles passing that cow mural on the way to Tally


----------



## Matthew6 (May 18, 2019)

Go noles


----------



## Matthew6 (May 18, 2019)

Roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (May 18, 2019)

Happy birthday kydawg


----------



## John Cooper (May 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs over in Tiger!


----------



## brownceluse (May 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 18, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 18, 2019)

Row Tide


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 18, 2019)

Go dogs needing to pick it up


----------



## John Cooper (May 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Kentucky


----------



## KyDawg (May 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs In the Flatlands.


----------



## KyDawg (May 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6 (May 18, 2019)

Roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (May 18, 2019)

Go Kirby scared


----------



## Matthew6 (May 18, 2019)

Go bamanoles owning this place


----------



## Matthew6 (May 18, 2019)

Happy birthday chRlie


----------



## Matthew6 (May 18, 2019)

Go dogs in prison


----------



## Matthew6 (May 18, 2019)

Go noles hoping they win 5 games


----------



## Matthew6 (May 18, 2019)

Go slayer getting okd


----------



## Matthew6 (May 18, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Go slayer getting okd


Like elfiiii


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 18, 2019)

Go Noles Go


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 18, 2019)

Go Bammer on that sauce


----------



## John Cooper (May 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 18, 2019)

Go John on that LOUD


----------



## Matthew6 (May 18, 2019)

Go noles picking citrus


----------



## Matthew6 (May 18, 2019)

Go slayer faking birthdays


----------



## Matthew6 (May 18, 2019)

Happy birthday Charlie


----------



## Matthew6 (May 18, 2019)

Go elfiiiiiiii if he can still go.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 18, 2019)

Go noles


----------



## Matthew6 (May 18, 2019)

Go hammers and noles running off dogs


----------



## Matthew6 (May 18, 2019)

Go John cooper


----------



## Matthew6 (May 18, 2019)

Go slayer somewhere killing something


----------



## Matthew6 (May 18, 2019)

Complimentary go dogs


----------



## John Cooper (May 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Go bammers coming home!!,!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 18, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (May 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 18, 2019)

Go Noles living rent free in RackMaster's head


----------



## Rackmaster (May 18, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (May 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 18, 2019)

Go Noles and Bammer taking over


----------



## brownceluse (May 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs watching the lone Nole and the sauced up Bamer checking the trot lines. The only problem is neither one of them thought about tying hooks on them.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 18, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs watching the lone Nole and the sauced up Bamer checking the trot lines. The only problem is neither one of them thought about tying hooks on them.



Go Noles catching shiners


----------



## Matthew6 (May 18, 2019)

Go bamanoles.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 18, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles catching shiners



Better be glad KyDawg ain't catch him. He'd be swimming in the bottom of a Brooks brothers coffee can


----------



## John Cooper (May 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 18, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 18, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 969424



Somebody finally caught slayer working


----------



## Rackmaster (May 18, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## westcobbdog (May 18, 2019)

Go Dogs sweeping bama this weekend and landing the 3 seed in the SEC baseball tourney, which bama was not invited to.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 18, 2019)

Go dogs baseball. ?


----------



## John Cooper (May 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs laughing at people who they think they can read our minds.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 19, 2019)

Go Noles Go


----------



## Rackmaster (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 19, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (May 19, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 969471



You know that's a lie. ???


----------



## Rackmaster (May 19, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> You know that's a lie. ???


----------



## brownceluse (May 19, 2019)

Rack master has taken the title away from Slayer as the Official GON Meme poster!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (May 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 19, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Rack master has taken the title away from Slayer as the Official GON Meme poster!! Go Dawgs!



Slayer sucks at memes


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 19, 2019)

Daily Slayersux


----------



## John Cooper (May 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 19, 2019)

Slayer is the Meme Master I am just a Jedi in training!

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (May 19, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Slayer is the Meme Master I am just a Jedi in training!
> 
> GO DAWGS


Negative! You sir have passed the master. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 19, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Daily Slayersux


Sabbath elfiiiiiislayerbrownjcoopersux


----------



## Matthew6 (May 19, 2019)

Sunday bammernoles owning this thread


----------



## Rackmaster (May 19, 2019)

We own the GO DAWGS thread!

GO DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg (May 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs down in Hawkinsville.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 19, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 19, 2019)

And Bammer


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 19, 2019)

Taking over the mutt thread


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 19, 2019)

Gonna have to change the name when we get done with it


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 19, 2019)

The thread formerly known as the grandaddy of all go dogs threads....Presented by Spot and 6


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 19, 2019)

Go Uga 47 getting whipped by a chihuahua


----------



## John Cooper (May 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (May 19, 2019)

We RUN this thread!

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (May 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 19, 2019)

Go mutts posting memes


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 19, 2019)

We got em knocked down to 2 Matthew


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 19, 2019)

Time to stick a fork in em


----------



## John Cooper (May 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 19, 2019)

Go Dogs staying under the porch


----------



## Rackmaster (May 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (May 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 20, 2019)

Go snake handling Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 20, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper (May 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 20, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (May 20, 2019)

Haters Gonna Hate


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 20, 2019)

Go Noles and Bammers


----------



## Rackmaster (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 20, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 20, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (May 20, 2019)




----------



## brownceluse (May 20, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> View attachment 969572


You’d take Richt in a heartbeat over Mr. Willie 5-7 Taggert!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 20, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> You’d take Richt in a heartbeat over Mr. Willie 5-7 Taggert!


No sir


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 20, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 20, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 20, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 20, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 20, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> View attachment 969584


----------



## John Cooper (May 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 20, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 20, 2019)

Go Elfiii


----------



## John Cooper (May 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 20, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 20, 2019)

Shots fired


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 20, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 20, 2019)

Go Bammersixsux


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 20, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (May 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 20, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (May 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 20, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 20, 2019)

Go mutts


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 20, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 20, 2019)

Go Bammer


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 20, 2019)

Go Fau landing the qb of the century


----------



## John Cooper (May 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 20, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (May 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 20, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (May 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 20, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 969603


??


----------



## John Cooper (May 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 20, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## Rackmaster (May 20, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (May 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs loading up on the D.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 21, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## Matthew6 (May 21, 2019)

Roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (May 21, 2019)

Go 0-2 dogs


----------



## John Cooper (May 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 21, 2019)

Just saw a cloud that looked like Osceola riding Renegade. Further proof Fsu is God's team. 


Go Noles Go


----------



## John Cooper (May 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (May 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Just saw a cloud that looked like Osceola riding Renegade. Further proof Fsu is God's team.
> 
> 
> Go Noles Go



Are you sure you was not making that cloud?


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 21, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (May 21, 2019)

Only cloud Spot saw!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 21, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (May 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (May 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 21, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Are you sure you was not making that cloud?



Maybe that was it


----------



## John Cooper (May 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

SS thug be up in smoke!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 21, 2019)

Up in Smoke


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 21, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (May 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 21, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (May 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 21, 2019)

Tuesdayelfiiiislayersux


----------



## John Cooper (May 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Roll bammernoles up in smoke!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 21, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (May 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 21, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (May 21, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (May 21, 2019)

Rackmaster winning the Meme war easily!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 21, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (May 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 21, 2019)

1980


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 21, 2019)

Go Mutts living in the past


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 21, 2019)

Go Noles go


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 21, 2019)

Go Noles owning this here go dog movement


----------



## Rackmaster (May 21, 2019)

Noles don’t own the
GO DAWGS thread!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 21, 2019)

THE DAWGS DO!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 21, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (May 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 21, 2019)

Go bammernoles


----------



## Matthew6 (May 21, 2019)

Go John cooper


----------



## John Cooper (May 21, 2019)

Go Matthew bammerdawg6!!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 21, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 21, 2019)

Go Noles and Bammer putting mutts down


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 21, 2019)

For good


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 21, 2019)

Go lethal injection NoleBammers


----------



## John Cooper (May 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 21, 2019)

Go slayer hiding


----------



## Matthew6 (May 21, 2019)

Go el


brownceluse said:


> Nick Saban is my daddy!





Yep


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2019)

6 erething will be okay when you get back to the South.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs, thinking that Pickens is gonna make people forget about Green.


----------



## John Cooper (May 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 22, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, thinking that Pickens is gonna make people forget about Green.



Kinda like Ucf did?

Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper (May 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 22, 2019)

6 drinking too much likker again! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 22, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (May 22, 2019)

Rackmaster busting out the high school yearbook...???


----------



## John Cooper (May 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 22, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 969757


Is that young elfiiiiiiii


----------



## Rackmaster (May 22, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Rackmaster busting out the high school yearbook...???





Matthew6 said:


> Is that young elfiiiiiiii


----------



## elfiii (May 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs laughing at feeble humor attempts by Spot and 6. Y'all need to step up your game. You're both slipping.

By the way

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 22, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs laughing at feeble humor attempts by Spot and 6. Y'all need to step up your game. You're both slipping.



Yall mods beat it out of me when I used to post memes...???


----------



## elfiii (May 22, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yall mods beat it out of me when I used to post memes...???



Phooey. Go for broke. I got your 6. Your 6, not 6's 6.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs laughing at feeble humor attempts by Spot and 6. Y'all need to step up your game. You're both slipping.
> 
> By the way
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Lee, we just let them hang around here. That make us laugh...…………...at them.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 22, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs!


Happy Birthday boss


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 22, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Phooey. Go for broke. I got your 6. Your 6, not 6's 6.



Now theres a man that's been itching to use his ban button..???


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs down in Fargo.


----------



## John Cooper (May 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 22, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 22, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper (May 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 22, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (May 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 22, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (May 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 22, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (May 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs on a bitter sweet night! Watched my baby boy graduate HS this evening!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 23, 2019)

Congrats


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 23, 2019)

Go Dogs getting old


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 23, 2019)

Go early morning Noles


----------



## John Cooper (May 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs graduating!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 23, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs graduating!!



Congrats...theres 2 words you dont hear very often...


----------



## John Cooper (May 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 23, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs on a bitter sweet night! Watched my baby boy graduate HS this evening!


Congratulations


----------



## Rackmaster (May 23, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2019)

Just finished rewatching last years Cocktail party. I had forgot how bad our defense looked in that game. Missed tackles on all most every play. We did not hold them to a three and out until 9 minutes to go in the game. I think we really wore them down in latter part of the 4th Qtr.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2019)

Thankfully they had three TO's.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 23, 2019)

Go Dogs analyzing game film in May


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2019)

Since I got rid of my cows SS, I dont have much to do.


----------



## brownceluse (May 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (May 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs belly laughing at Rackmaster's memes.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 23, 2019)

Go dog suck


----------



## Matthew6 (May 23, 2019)

Thursdaydogsux


----------



## John Cooper (May 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 23, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (May 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 23, 2019)




----------



## brownceluse (May 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 23, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (May 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 23, 2019)

1980


----------



## John Cooper (May 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 23, 2019)

1980 was a great year.

The classic game pac man was released
Rubik's cube made its debut
CNN was established
Uga won its last championship
And Richard Pryor set himself on fire freebasing cocaine


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2019)

Was FSU still playing on Friday night in 1980. I think they were, and they got killed by the local high school's in attendance numbers.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2019)

FSU had only be a co-ed school for a few years back then. And their HC sat in the Press box, and was a Doctor.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2019)

I honestly thing, this will be the toughest year that CKS has had or will have in the future. He gotta ton of 5*'s that are sophomores, and have not played a lot, and a ton of them joining the team for this fall. He not gonna make them all happy, and I hope he does not try too. The portal will weed out the ones, that dont want to compete to be a Dawg. It will be interesting to see how he handles it.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 23, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Was FSU still playing on Friday night in 1980. I think they were, and they got killed by the local high school's in attendance numbers.



And they still have more championships than the Dogs. Ain't that something.....?????


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 23, 2019)

What yall waiting on


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 23, 2019)

Go Noles with 3 times the championships


----------



## Rackmaster (May 23, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 23, 2019)




----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> And they still have more championships than the Dogs. Ain't that something.....?????



You might want to do a fact check on that SS. UGA has 5. does FSU have five? No. Plus they are second only to Alabama in games forfeited in the 2000's. They lost 12 wins due to academic cheating.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 24, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> FSU had only be a co-ed school for a few years back then. And their HC sat in the Press box, and was a Doctor.



I never knew Bobby was a dr.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 24, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> You might want to do a fact check on that SS. UGA has 5. does FSU have five? No. Plus they are second only to Alabama in games forfeited in the 2000's. They lost 12 wins due to academic cheating.



You changed the facts to fit your narrative so I figured I'd do the same?


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> You changed the facts to fit your narrative so I figured I'd do the same?



Yes but stretched the fact further than I did. Was not in the 80's, but have watched FSU play on Friday night, a few years earlier. And their Doctor coach did sit in the press box. I watched many games at FSU, in the lean days and pulled for them, as they were only about an hour from my house. Plus tickets were easy to get back then.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 24, 2019)

Go Noles moving this thread along


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 24, 2019)

Go late night NoleBammers


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 24, 2019)

Told yall we own this thread


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 24, 2019)

Go Rackmaster sweating over his meme machine


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 24, 2019)

Go Slayer lost on the water at Reed Bingham


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 24, 2019)

Told you to spring for that gps


----------



## Matthew6 (May 24, 2019)

Roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (May 24, 2019)

Friday elfiiislayersux


----------



## John Cooper (May 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 24, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (May 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (May 24, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> 1980 was a great year.
> 
> The classic game pac man was released
> Rubik's cube made its debut
> ...



You are so living in the past Spot. I would too if I were a Noles fan. Y'all are gonna be wandering in the wilderness for a long time. You're a good man though so I got a compass you can borrow to find your way out of the woods. Just stay on a heading of about 10 degrees and you'll be in Athens in no time. We'll have you a Bulldog jersey and season tickets waiting for you and then you can cheer for a winning team for a change. After all, what are friends for anyway?


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs down in Athens.


----------



## John Cooper (May 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (May 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs ordering Spot a Jake Fromm #11 jersey for when he finally arrives in Athens.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 24, 2019)

Go Noles Go


----------



## elfiii (May 24, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles Go



Do you take a Large or an XL in a football jersey? I want to make sure what I get for you fits. If it's too tight you won't be able to yell Go Dawgs with feeling and we wouldn't want that to happen.


----------



## elfiii (May 24, 2019)

Go Spot jumping on the Go Dawgs bandwagon with both feet.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 24, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Do you take a Large or an XL in a football jersey? I want to make sure what I get for you fits. If it's too tight you won't be able to yell Go Dawgs with feeling and we wouldn't want that to happen.



Give me one like Slayer wears. Smedium


----------



## John Cooper (May 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 24, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Give me one like Slayer wears. Smedium



But I dont want it exactly like his. Leave the "I'm a gurley girl" off...???


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 24, 2019)

Go Noles moving this thread along


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 24, 2019)

Go Fri bammersux


----------



## Matthew6 (May 24, 2019)

Go dogs winning it alll. - slayer and elfiiii


----------



## Rackmaster (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 24, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (May 24, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 969963



You misspelled Uga


----------



## Rackmaster (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 24, 2019)




----------



## brownceluse (May 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Go Dawgs handling snakes !!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 24, 2019)

Go Noles watching womens super regionals. Some of these girls are hawt. 

And then you have the team from Tuscaloosa....what are they feeding these girls??? ???


----------



## brownceluse (May 24, 2019)

Elephants in T town...... Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 24, 2019)

They're taking the depth of their o line seriously in T town. Got the dadgum softball team ready to step up if need be!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 24, 2019)

I keep looking for a tall lanky kicker but there are none.


----------



## Rackmaster (May 24, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 25, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 25, 2019)

Weak


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 25, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 25, 2019)

Go Bammer


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 25, 2019)

Go Bevo


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 25, 2019)

Go Jackets


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 25, 2019)

Go Noles and Bammers running this thread


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 25, 2019)

Only things the dogs run is the vacuum


----------



## Matthew6 (May 25, 2019)

Yep. Weak.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 25, 2019)

Slayer runoff.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 25, 2019)

Saturdaydawgsux.


----------



## John Cooper (May 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 25, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (May 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 25, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (May 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 25, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## Matthew6 (May 25, 2019)

Go dogs on denial


----------



## Matthew6 (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Matthew6 (May 25, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (May 25, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> View attachment 970089View attachment 970089


Oh boy


----------



## Danuwoa (May 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 25, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## brownceluse (May 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs in South Georgia.


----------



## John Cooper (May 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs heading to Kingston for the Saturday night service!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 25, 2019)

Go Dogs in Jamaica


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 25, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (May 25, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dogs in Jamaica


Kingston, Ga. Where Brown's church is nole head!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 25, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Kingston, Ga. Where Brown's church is nole head!
> 
> Go Dawgs!


Whatever you say Mr Marley


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 25, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (May 25, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Whatever you say Mr Marley



You got to legalize it!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 25, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> You got to legalize it!!!


I wish I could. ?


----------



## John Cooper (May 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (May 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs down in Fitzgerald. I think that is where they got all them wild chickens in and around town.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 25, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> View attachment 970096


----------



## Matthew6 (May 25, 2019)

Slayer with half a shave


----------



## John Cooper (May 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 25, 2019)

Go John cooper


----------



## John Cooper (May 25, 2019)

Go Mathew6, when is the move gonna be done ??


----------



## Matthew6 (May 25, 2019)

June


----------



## Matthew6 (May 25, 2019)

Go dogs everywhere scared to lose to bama again.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 25, 2019)

Dogs are 0-3 to bama


----------



## Matthew6 (May 25, 2019)

Go elfiiiiiiiii and slayer hiding out.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 25, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Dogs are 0-3 to bama


Under saban


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 25, 2019)

Go Noles Go


----------



## Matthew6 (May 25, 2019)

Go Kytndawgs afraid to go into bama


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 25, 2019)

Go Lady Noles losing a tough one in the super regionals. Keep your chins up. Nothing a cooler full of beverages and a long dirt road with Spot wont fix.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 25, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Go Kytndawgs afraid to go into bama



He got runoff last time he went there. Them fellers at the VFW chased him on their little rascal. Charlie said he thought those batteries would never die.


----------



## John Cooper (May 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs! 6 you moving back to Dixie land?


----------



## John Cooper (May 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Jeff he is moving somewheres in North Bama.


----------



## brownceluse (May 25, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Jeff he is moving somewheres in North Bama.


Good deal! Alabama could use another republican vote..... Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 25, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Good deal! Alabama could use another republican vote..... Go Dawgs!



Hopefully he leaves them California ways he has picked up in California........


----------



## brownceluse (May 26, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Hopefully he leaves them California ways he has picked up in California........


It’ll be a gradual change. Don’t expect him to change over night. I’m sure wherever he’s moving a new coffee/internet cafe is soon to follow.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 26, 2019)

Go late night noles


----------



## Matthew6 (May 26, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> He got runoff last time he went there. Them fellers at the VFW chased him on their little rascal. Charlie said he thought those batteries would never die.


yep.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 26, 2019)

Sabbath dawgsux


----------



## John Cooper (May 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs bringing bammers home !


----------



## brownceluse (May 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 26, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (May 26, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (May 26, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 26, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (May 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 26, 2019)

Go Noles and Bammer owning this here thread


----------



## Rackmaster (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 26, 2019)




----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2019)

Bill Stanfield was a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2019)

Great Munson call against UT


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 26, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (May 26, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (May 26, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (May 26, 2019)




----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (May 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 26, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper (May 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 26, 2019)

Roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (May 26, 2019)

Go nöle six and bama owning the mutts


----------



## Matthew6 (May 26, 2019)

1980. Lol.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 26, 2019)

Go Bart Starr in heaven with all the tide greats


----------



## John Cooper (May 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2019)

Noles aint bad, in fact I thought Willie was gonna do a good job down there. He might yet.


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Go Bart Starr in heaven with all the tide greats



Bart was like a 256 pick in the draft. He knew how to run what Vince liked.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 26, 2019)

go kydawg and John cooper


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2019)

Of course he had Paul Horning, Willie Davis, Ray Nitschke, Herb Adderley, Carrol Dale and Elijah Pitts. He also had the power sweep down perfect.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 26, 2019)

Go dogs flipping to the Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 26, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Go Bart Starr in heaven with all the tide greats



Throwing balls to Burt Reynolds


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go dogs flipping to the Noles



I attended a Nole game live, before I did a UGA game. Course the tickets were easier to get and it was a whole lot closer. I showed up as a Dawg fan though.


----------



## John Cooper (May 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs starting the new job tomorrow!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 26, 2019)

Go Noles Go


----------



## brownceluse (May 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 26, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (May 26, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 26, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (May 26, 2019)

Go Noles Go


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 26, 2019)

Go Bammer


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 26, 2019)

Go delusional dogs


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 26, 2019)

Go on now git from here


----------



## Rackmaster (May 26, 2019)




----------



## brownceluse (May 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 26, 2019)




----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2019)

Ray Goff ran a good shoestring play against Vandy.

<iframe width="480" height="270" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2019)

A very weak attempt by trolls trying to intrude.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2019)

We have forgot more about closing a thread than they ever knew.


----------



## Rackmaster (May 27, 2019)




----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2019)

What we have here is a bunch of Dawg wannabe's.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2019)

They know down deep, that it is much better to be a Dawg, than a Bamer or a Nole.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 27, 2019)




----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2019)

Bama could not put exist without a bandwagon.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2019)

Noles have not got a wagon yet.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2019)

They still using a wheel barrow.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 27, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (May 27, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 970238


Foul...????


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2019)

They two peas in the same pod, between them they got like 80% of all the games that have ever been forfeited for cheating.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 27, 2019)




----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2019)

Kinda odd since Saban come on board, how they never have one player to shoot a BB gun, or ride a scooter.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 27, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> They two peas in the same pod, between them they got like 80% of all the games that have ever been forfeited for cheating.



Haters gonna hate


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2019)

Riding scooter in T Town is fine. If you get caught doing any thing wrong you scoot.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 27, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Kinda odd since Saban come on board, how they never have one player to shoot a BB gun, or ride a scooter.



You know full well them dogs are the only ones getting drunk and riding mopeds.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2019)

They issue each player 5 scooters when they hit campus.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> You know full well them dogs are the only ones getting drunk and riding mopeds.



Mopeds are the devil, and them kids cant resist them.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 27, 2019)

Apparently they need to issue a driver's license as well


----------



## Rackmaster (May 27, 2019)




----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2019)

Worse than crack. Whoever invented them things should be put away for life.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 27, 2019)




----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2019)

$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Rackmaster (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 27, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs and Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 27, 2019)

Go Noles Go


----------



## John Cooper (May 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 27, 2019)

Roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (May 27, 2019)

Memorial Day dawgsux


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2019)

Memorial Day volsux! Memorial Day Bamasux! Memorial Day Nolesux!! Memorial Day Gatorsux!!! Memorial Day Techsux! Memorial Day Auburnsux!! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 27, 2019)

On this day, Memorial Day, in 1980


----------



## Danuwoa (May 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 27, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 27, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 27, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2019)

Of course of course!!! ? Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 27, 2019)

Roll tide


----------



## elfiii (May 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs laughing because 6 and Spot don't have Go Bammers and Go Noles threads for themselves.


----------



## John Cooper (May 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 27, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 27, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs laughing because 6 and Spot don't have Go Bammers and Go Noles threads for themselves.



Go NoleBammers laughing at Elfiii. He's yet to realize this is our thread


----------



## Rackmaster (May 27, 2019)




----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs, in charge. The opposition done have much of a bench.


----------



## Rackmaster (May 27, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (May 27, 2019)

Go Delusional Dogs


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 27, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 27, 2019)

Go Bammer


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 27, 2019)

Go Noles and bammer running this thread


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 27, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go NoleBammers laughing at Elfiii. He's yet to realize this is our thread


Yep. He’s getting jealous?


----------



## Matthew6 (May 27, 2019)

Go dogs so old they can’t remember 1980.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 27, 2019)

Go Charlie if you are real.


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs on the Birthday of the Bo$$ if he’s real!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 27, 2019)

Them boys are in a mess. They either werent born or too old to remember.

Wheres all the 45-65 yo dogs?


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2019)

6 According to you and The Possum, I figure I am at least 387 years old. Speaking of old times, I an gonna beat Methuselah's record. They said it would never be broken.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Them boys are in a mess. They either werent born or too old to remember.
> 
> Wheres all the 45-65 yo dogs?



I dont fit within those parameters. Not even close. I remember Wally Butts, and John Griffin.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 27, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I dont fit within those parameters. Not even close. I remember Wally Butts, and John Griffin.


Who


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 27, 2019)

Go Dogs remembering Charles Herty


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 27, 2019)

Go nekkid parachuting dogs


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 27, 2019)

Bet they dont try that at the beach. Them pelicans are some kinda spiteful


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Go late night Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Owning this here go dog thread


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Winners never sleep


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Go Bammer


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Go Jackets


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Go rackmaster dreaming up his next meme


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Go Brownceluse dreaming about snakes


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Go Charlie dog on his bday


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Go Elfiii looking for his reading glasses


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Go Slayer getting skunked on the lake this weekend


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Go John Cooper working that new job


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Snake church is paying off for him


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Resting up for tonight's onslaught



This right here


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

We started this thing and about to end it


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Go Dogs dreaming of East titles


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Go Willie Taggart about to surprise some folks


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Go Kirby watching game film of backup qbs


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Go dogs in the county lockup dreaming of freedom


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Bammers


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Jackets


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Gators


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Vols


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Barners


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

All remembering watching their teams win it all


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Dadgum dog fans


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Are yall the only ones here that haven't watched your boys win it all?


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

What a terrible thing to endure


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Go NOLES


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Somebody has to fire this thread up


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Go Dogs been slacking


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Go Noles and Bammer owning these Mutt threads


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Yall boys have given up


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Go Noles Go


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

Just a couple more now


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, in charge. The opposition done have much of a bench.



Who needs a bench


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

We OWN this thread


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 28, 2019)

1980


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2019)

2006 and 2007


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs now yall get.


----------

